# Best Hunting Pics of 2006



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The guys in the photography forum started posting their best pics of 2006 and I thought it might be neat to do the same over here. So, post up your best or favorite hunting pics from 2006!!

I'll add some more later, but, I thought I'd start it with this one:

Rockport, Texas Duck Hunt Nov 2006


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Nice Picture Brad*

My money's with the buck on the right. 

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have to go with my son making the first kill on our new property.


----------



## hunterb2001 (Apr 23, 2006)

what is that i cant really tell


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

My Sons First


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*My Bucks*

These are most favorite, I had a great season.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> My money's with the buck on the right.
> 
> TH


Yo Martin...that at my place?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Yo Martin...that at my place?


Yep.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

It has been a great year for me. I haven't even had the chance to pull the trigger on a deer but, I can't remember having a better year. My son took his first deer, got my fiance hooked on hunting, and also took my son on his first duck hunt last week and now he is hooked. nothing like getting your family involved in this great sport. I can't wait for the years to come.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

tooks some "worn out" hunter pics this year, sometimes its rough to get out of bed and keep on a going and going and going.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Seemore...*

Yessir. Here's a larger picture of what the camera saw.

Thanks again and Merry Christmas.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Heh, Danny you cut off the ankle socks in that picture of Sniffle. 

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

12 year old Connor Kozar on his first pig hunt in South Texas.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

chunky,

that has got to be one of the best pics i have seen. i love the way the hunter is shiloutted in the sky. awesome.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

New bow for birthday on Thursday, Turkey on Saturday morning.
Kelby Johnson, my youngers just before she turned 15 last April.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My oldest DJ, with her ninth bow animal, first whitetail buck...a perfect 10. She is 17.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I agree....awesome picture!!!!


6Mile said:


> chunky,
> 
> that has got to be one of the best pics i have seen. i love the way the hunter is shiloutted in the sky. awesome.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Chunky said:


> 12 year old Connor Kozar on his first pig hunt in South Texas.


That pic is freakin great!!!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chunky!! THAT is an AWESOME PICTURE!!!! Blood red skyline is perfect symbolism for a pig hunt!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

shanegair said:


> That pic is freakin great!!!


Ditto!! Thats a Magazine Cover!!!!!!! Awesome, the other 2 are great also!!!

Bravo Zulu!!

chief


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Here's my 2 favs from last year. First one is a turkey hunt with my grandpa from last spring. I posted it before here. I shot a gobbler, then called him one on a textbook pass-by shot. Second one is from my first pheasant hunt this year. I shot a double while blocking on a field. It was one heck of a surprise when both of them hit the dirt.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, actually we used it for a cover for Lonestar Bowhunters, thanks for the compliments. I was sitting there thinking...what a magnificient sunrise I wish I had a camera...holy cow, I do, what was I thinking....click.

Glad you liked it, it's all about being in the right place at the right time,


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Chunky said:


> My oldest DJ, with her ninth bow animal, first whitetail buck...a perfect 10. She is 17.


That's a hoss of a buck! Congratulations to her!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, you guys have been so nice...here is one more that I am kind of famous for. It is a couple of years old, so really shouldn't go in this thread....forgive me that and I think you will like it.....Me above mule deer in Wyoming, probably my finest hunting moment.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Another nice one -- great shot!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Heres 6 out of 10 kills.... Kelly (Dolphingirl), Mark (Whos your Daddy)....Pam (Baygal)....Steve (Harbormaster) and Robs...

All 4 bucks and the Turkey were taken out the same Window of the same stand....In the same basic spot.

chief


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pics everyone....thanks for sharing a part of yourselves.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

All the pics are awesome!!! You guys have had some awesome experiences!!

Here is one I called in from a far. He was born in 2001 and was Banded in Greenland!!! and shot on the Gulf coast .. High Island Merry Christmas.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics everyone........


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Okay, you guys have been so nice...here is one more that I am kind of famous for. It is a couple of years old, so really shouldn't go in this thread....forgive me that and I think you will like it.....Me above mule deer in Wyoming, probably my finest hunting moment.


AWSOME PICTURE, BUT I GOTS TA KNOW, DID YOU GET THE MULE DEER?


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> AWSOME PICTURE, BUT I GOTS TA KNOW, DID YOU GET THE MULE DEER?


I was wondering about that too.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*This years mulie*

Here are my 2 favorites of the year, so far. I downed the mulie in southeast Montana. Obviously I did not take the pic but I composed it by having my buddy sit in my spot then trading places with him. The sunset pic was taken on the Bighorn River while fishing after hunting season.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There ya go boys, twenty yard shot with an 80 lb Morrison Recurve. He went about 100 yards. Took me three trips to get a good muley.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Man some really awesome picture! Great thread Pale Dude.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

tokavi said:


> Here are my 2 favorites of the year, so far. I downed the mulie in southeast Montana. Obviously I did not take the pic but I composed it by having my buddy sit in my spot then trading places with him. The sunset pic was taken on the Bighorn River while fishing after hunting season.


Awsome Mulie! How much do you think he weighed? Looks like a horse w/horns! Nice pics...


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Chunky said:


> There ya go boys, twenty yard shot with an 80 lb Morrison Recurve. He went about 100 yards. Took me three trips to get a good muley.


Excellent! Did you REALLY shoot him with that bow, or did you drop a boulder on his head? lol.. Man that's just 2cool to have that picture of "the stalk"! Great job!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*A few More*

A few more of my favorites for 2006.

My son's blackbuck in January

My new pup's (Jewel) first season

A 2Cool crew, Opening South Dove season
(Palerider Jr, Me, Trouthunter, InfamousJ, Bucksort, Bucksniffle)


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Tokavi...beautiful deer and a great photo too. I have hunted in SE Mont. a couple of times, neat country and lots of deer and antelope. My deer weren't nearly as nice as yours! Great job.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Third Coast, Most of the deer in our area dress around 200 lbs. early in the season and around 180 by the end of the season, after Thanksgiving. This one was right around 200 and was shot on Nov. 13th but we did shoot one the first week that bottomed out our 250 lb. scale! We estimated him at 275.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hahaha, now that's a crew Brad. Fun day for sure especially with those whistling slugs J bought.  Right Sniffle?

TH


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

My son and a deer he took with a Daisy Red Rider at 200. He's 6'2".:mpd: 

Actually, my son and a nice hill country deer taken about a month ago.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*06 pics*

I am not a good or even a decent photographer but when we were at the Haceinda Ranch we tried a silloette...That is my son and Bucksniffle...the other is of Bucksniffle,Bliss and my son with their first exotic...it was for my son and I think for the others as well. the other pic is of the six my son shot this year


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

couple of my favs


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Just a quick couple. First is son and brother a Thanksgiving with a couple of bucks of fthe old family place. Second is our deer pole. We like that.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

My first Bear that i took in May 06 in British Columbia and a pic of some of the wild horses up there


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

more great pics.

the little boy fishing, with the safety hand coming in from off screen, cracked me up.

I like the antler tree as well, it is different.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This is my favorite b/c it was years of dreaming finally coming true..Pope & Young Elk : )


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great Pics Everybody....

Big Rob


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Heres mine!*

Here is a pic of my buck I shot opening morning hunting with my hubby at our place in Edna (JACKSON COUNTY). He had the fletching from an arrow stuck in his shoulder!:spineyes:

And one of me and my huntin buddy!

Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics everyone! I hope to have something to contribute before the new year. Those big deer are pitching a shutout on me and it is the top of the ninth. I need meat now so I ain't going to be waiting around for Mr. 'better than I have already" this next week or so!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE's i always enjoy the ones with the kids taking part in our sport,,,, the first is a repost of a couple of deer my son killed , and during the picture taking session, his sister was determined to get in the act, probably my favorite pic this year....Mike


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

This first pic is my favorite one of the season so far. I was waiting on my last bird and I snapped this picture. I finished with 4 mallards, one woodrow, one redhead, and hoodie. 12/16/06.









This picture was the best hunt of the year so far. Lots of birds that worked really well. Quick limit before work. 12/20/06.








This picture was from 12/3/06. 10 mallards, 2 wooducks, 1 band!!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Duckiller, The first pic is nice!


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Dec 2007


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great thread & ever greater pics! Congratulations to all the contributors.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Cap gun hog*

Son 1st kill. He got a new cap gun for christmas so we are off to the lease this weekend to get him another hog


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*Tha Hole*

Amy and Noah's first ducks ,we used to fight over the truck radio now its "put the duck calling CD in )


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*'06 Pictures- What a Year!!!*

When you look at all of these from this year you realize how blessed we are. Spring turkey, spring in Cotulla,summer at Matagorda beach,offshore out of Matty,October Maine Moose hunt,deer and turkey for my 7 year old,deer that I shot being reminded of dominance. WOW!! What a year and more to go this weekend!!!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Rest of the Best*

More best pictures!!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Alot of BEST'S*

More!!


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Selous, Tanzania thia past August


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Red fin, great pics. It is easy to see why your boy smiles so much....great life huh?

I thought I was the most obsessed, but you may have me beat.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*And a few more........*

More to come later


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

here are mind from all year long


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Red fin, great pics. It is easy to see why your boy smiles so much....great life huh?
> 
> I thought I was the most obsessed, but you may have me beat.


Yeah, when them critters see that boy (with the little black gun) a coming,
I bet they all run like he!! knowing *somethings fixin to die!!* lol
Great pictures everybody! Keep'em coming! Poor bastages like me, have to hunt vicariously through your pictures! sad_smiles


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah Chunky we got it BAD!!! I have had it bad for ever and thought it didnt get no better than sharing the obsession with my wife who also loves the outdoor lifestyle, but then our only child Colton came and I believe I am the most fortunate man on earth. I see by your awsome pictures of your kids that you know exactly what I mean. Colt is shooting a micro midas right now and I see a bow turkey this spring if we can get away from baseball tournaments a few weekends. Third Coast I know your right on them critters. Colton is very comfortable in the little NEF .223. That bobcat came out after calling, Colton got on him, and I called one more time to stop him and BAM!! The whole thing transpired in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

This one shows the weather conditions.......










This one shows the results.........










Dont have many from any coastal hunts......havent had time to pull em from the camera


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

This is my sons buck from this season. His best yet at 10pts. down with one shot of his .308.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

pirogue....thats awesome!!! where were you at?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pirogue, I ain't that mad at the ducks yet.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Pirogue, I ain't that mad at the ducks yet.


Don't be a wuss!







When the birds are flyin ya don't notice the cold and wind anyways!









Nice pics Allen, wish I was there.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*2006 has been good, looking forward to '07*

Great pictures everyone. In no particular order, my son with his first tilefish, solid marlin we took in July, Bucky's first aoudad (Devil's River), Bucky's first pronghorn (Marfa), opening weekend teal and Albany dove hunt. Hopefully my pictures came through - first attempt to post photos.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*A few more from 2006*

A little more mixed bag - shrimp boat blackfin, spring turkey, whitewing and more doves


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here are my favorites so far this year. My wife's first pig, a nice 7 pt cull, and a management 8 I killed in South Texas. Hope to have a few more "favorites" later in the year.
BB


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

A few pics from this season. The 13pt was shot by a lease hunter and the managment deer were shot by my son.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*A few more*

a little more recent pics.........


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a couple.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Great pics and memories!


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*2006 Hunting Season Memories*

1. My Black Buck 22"
2. My Auodad 33 1/2"
3. The greatest memory of all times. My donated hunt to the TTHA for a young man with a little bad luck. About time he got some good luck. 34" Axis 26" Wide. Made the 2006 July/August issue of TTHA.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

duckiller said:


> This first pic is my favorite one of the season so far. I was waiting on my last bird and I snapped this picture. I finished with 4 mallards, one woodrow, one redhead, and hoodie. 12/16/06.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hunt in Oklahoma??


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Dec 9th, 2006 goose hunt near Blessing. Man what a show it was!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*My favorites from this season*

1. Big Hog shot in Del Rio
2. Canvasback drake for the wall.
3. Wood Duck drake for the wall.
4. Rockport limits with my dad.
5. Teal limits with my buds.


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

My first panhandle mule deer. Having my grandsons in camp at the time meant more to me than taking the deer did. Not a great pic but it's one.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Snows staging in Manitoba


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

TMCMAHON

Yes I do some hunting in OK and some in TX.

Oh and we got another band last friday. This time it was my gun that put it on the water.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice job!...wanted to ask that before I jumped to any conclusions regarding bag limits and all...I figured as much (The OK. thang). Anyone that can consistently strap birds like that should know what time of the day it is (laws), so I'm glad I asked before I went any further-

Congrats on the band...been lookin for number 2 for 3 years now  and number one for 30 years before that hehehe


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Man that is closer to a horse than a deer. I love those big panhandle mulies.


Droptine said:


> My first panhandle mule deer. Having my grandsons in camp at the time meant more to me than taking the deer did. Not a great pic but it's one.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

These two have made it on my dinner table so far this season. No deer yet.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

*Jumper*

Got lucky on this shot


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

He's cutting it a little close there, don't you think?


Brewbaker said:


> Got lucky on this shot


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*From last weekend*

A few more to add.......(These are technically 2007 pics)

My son's first duck (Redhead Hen)
Sun setting on his first duck hunt
My son's 2nd duck hunt


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics Pale One!

Brian


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

My daughter's first deer.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bklem said:


> My daughter's first deer.


nice pic, now show us one of the deer on the left.......lol


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Harvesting a good deer with my son.....


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

BertS said:


> nice pic, now show us one of the deer on the left.......lol


Good catch. This was another first deer for this youngun' as well. He was a guest of the owner's son. Both came from a good friends ranch South of El Indio. My son (not pictured) killed a 143" 8 pt. 3 yrs ago off this same ranch. Don't have a pic of that one and he passed on a mid 150 class ten this yr. He said it only looked 3.5 to him so he passed. I question his judgement but am still pretty proud of him for his patience. Needless to say there are some pretty good deer on the place.


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

South Dakota Pheasant hunt.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is just absolutely awesome right there. I have hunted pheasant for 30 years. Therre is nothing like the rise and cackle of a rooster against stalks of grain.


REM said:


> South Dakota Pheasant hunt.


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are a few for ya'!

J.J.

Deer Swimming across Lake Texoma...









A couple Striper shy, but a Limit of Green...









Me and my 11 Year old Black Lab "Whiskey" with our bag...Got another Banded Mallard on this hunt! 









Youth Weekend...
My boy Brandon...showing "Me" How it's done! LOL...


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

*My son's first deer*

This is my son's first deer. A cull from his Opa's deer lease. Dressed out at 175 pounds and was dropped with one shot at 175 yards witha 22-250. Deer was 6.5 years old.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

*First Deer*

My First Deer 1-1-07


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

*Wrong Pic*

Sorry Wrong Pic


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

*good lookin pictures guys*

here are a couple from this year.
1. an 8 pt i shot this year
2. my first wigeon
3. a friend of mine took a picture of me dove hunting
4. me and some buddies dove hunting


----------

